# 76937



## TGIMPEL

Does anyone know where i can find a list of payabe primary procedure codes for 76937?  I have searched medicares lcd's and can not find one.


----------



## jdrueppel

I have been trying to get this from our Medicare carrier (WPS) since 3/2009 without success.  I have been told one does not exist yet I have denied claims.  I'm wondering how can they require it be billed with only specific primary codes without educating/informing the providers??  In addition, CPT does not give primary code instructions/limitations for 76937.  I do have an old list from our previous Medicare carrier (Wheatlands) but I don't believe our current carrier is following it.  

Julie, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

I don't know if these will be helpful for your locality but this is my regions list...

"Listed below are the surgical add-on codes and their primary procedure codes.  Payment will not be made for these add-on codes unless billed in addition to accompanying primary procedure."

*76937*: 36555-36585, 36481,36000, 36012, 36010, 36245, 36005, 36620, 36011, 36500, 36870, 36581, 36145, 36120, 36200


----------

